# How often do you see your horse?



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

as a teacher, i get to spend every weekday with paul during the summer and any holiday's we have but during the school year, i only get out there on the weekends. i have two labradors that need me home asap when school is over so they can get outside, get fed, and get exercised. at my barn, no horse stands in their stall more then 2 days without being worked. my barn does everything for me but i enjoy helping out when i can (the barn is family owned and small so everyone is close to everyone else) like cleaning stalls, feeding horses, watering everyone, and doing turn out. it's a great workout as well (i have lost 20 pounds since i started working out there). i am usually the only one who goes out there everyday. everyone else comes when they can but they have children to take care of.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I see my horses every evening but here lately with everything going on and I have been working later & later it's getting difficult to juggle or have the energy. I don't have anyone else to care for them so regardless I have to do it which is one of the biggest reasons I've decided to sell at least 2 of them and maybe all 4 I love them but only being able to spend 10-15min an evening is not nearly enough in my opinion.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I see my horses every time I look out the window , my horses live at home and I work from home ( sort of ) so I get to see them all day.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Since my horses are in my back yard, I see them 2x a day at feeding time if not more often.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm about 20 minutes away from my barn so I'm usually out there every other day. Sometimes it'll be two days where I haven't gone but that's pretty rare. As long as the weather is good enough and I have enough time I'll ride too. The lease amount that he gets ridden is three times a week. The most is 5. I'm on full board right now but I'm thinking of switching to partial board. If I do switch to partial I will need to go out pretty much every day so I can clean his stall, do his water, and prepare his feed.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

they are in my back yard... so basically 50 times a day. haha


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

depending the time of the year really cause my horse winter in the town over i get out there maybe 1 week or maybe every 10 days less then id like too and durin the summer they live at my grandpas ranch so its usually bout the same sometime 2 times a week its alittle close easier to get to and 800 acres to ride my heart out on


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

Im about 15 mins from my barn so i go out there every day and spend the whole day with her


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Every single day. I am at a full board barn but clean my own stall, feed myself and mix and grain him personally. I ride 4 times a week for about 2 hours each session. I run trial or roads.
In the off days I still spend time, brushing, hand grazing, anything to be around him. I personally put him to bed every night except Friday when I have a hot date with my wife:lol:


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

Being a teacher is great in that aspect. During summer and breaks, I can go out all the time. But when I'm back in school, I won't be able to go out as much. But I still try for at least 3 times a week. This is my first horse, so we will see how well that plan works. But my job is 30 minutes from my house. The barn is also 30 minutes from my house. Job and barn are in the complete opposite direction of each other with home in the middle. It will be tough on gas. It's worth it though!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Most of my horses are at home, so several times a day 

I do have one in full training, I try to see her at least once a week but sometimes don't make it out there, sometimes I get to go there more often. Trainer is a friend of mine so I know she's well taken care of, and she's ridden 4-5 times a week, usually one of those times is by me in lessons.

Then I have another I board, because I dn't have an arena. I JUST started boarding her this month. It's 115 here right now... so I dont get out everyday. I try my best to go at least 3 times a week, but when it's super high temps, sometimes it's just to drop by to check on her. When the weather is nice again I'll likely be out there most days 

And then I have a zonkey in another state, he won't be coming home for a couple months so of course I don't get to see him right now... but soon everyday with the rest of my herd lol Right now he's with my friend getting some training since it's too hot here to really work with him much here.


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

I see my horses every day  .. Because I live with them  .. But for a few years I lived in Sydney about 4 years ago.. and I went to feed them every second day


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I agist mine, but their paddock is only 5 mins up the road, so I try to get up there about 4 times a week, sometimes more sometimes less depending on my week.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I see Chinga at least twice a day


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> they are in my back yard... so basically 50 times a day. haha


Ditto ^.^


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine are in my backyard too.... *looks out window* Yup, still there :lol:. Flame got out last week so that's not always a given! LOL. So yeah, I see them about 50 times a day and spend time with them 2-10 times a day (sometimes I just go down for a quick pet/scratch). When Soda was boarded I still saw him about 1x a day average. The place was about 15 mins or so away.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...Mine are in my back yard... so... anytime I look out the window...


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Every day <3 All I have to do is look out a back window and see his head peeking around the barn, staring at the house.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Depending on the weather I'm usually out there 4-6 times a week. If weather is rainy like it has been I dont get out as much. Its about a 15-20 min drive to the barn so nto to bad. the thing that sucks is its a dirt road so when it rains it floods and if you dont have 4 wheel drive forget about it LOL..also the BO keep the main gate locked and you have to walk about a 1/4 mile down the lane to get to the barn so that can be a pain sometimes too!


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

well, i live on a farm and my horses live a mile down the road from my place in a huge pasture thats by the river. i go see them in the morning and usually go riding if its not really windy lol and i go see them in the evening and usually go riding again, on a different horse, and sometimes ill just go there and visit them and walk around the pasture, check the fences - stuff like that, groom them etc


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

sounds like most of us are pretty vigilant on visiting our horses


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Now that I am working only 1 full time job, 5 days a week from 10am - 5pm *which is fabulous in compareson to working a full and a part time previously* As soon as I am done work, I get out to the barn to ride and to be with my man. 

And of course, I am out there on my days off. 

I try to give him a day or two off.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

My horses are all kept on my property or the family farm (depending on the season) and I try to visit with all six of mine daily, but there have been times where I haven't seen them for a week. Our pasture is huge and heavily wooded, so sometimes the whole herd disappears into the woods for a few days in a row. There's a river cutting through the pasture, and several open spaces where they graze, so they technically have no reason to come down to the house. I always go looking for them if they haven't shown in three or four days, though.


----------



## HorseSpirit (Jul 14, 2009)

Sounds like you have a nice place for your horses!Sounds great.We bring out horses in each night,as lately there have been too many wild dog attcks in the area.I see the horses for a better part of each day.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I see my horses daily. They're kept on the property.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks everyone for their input...........jealous of all you who live with your loved ones(equine that is) Its 3 am and I would give $$$$ to just take a peak at mine (she always lays down in a cuddle up form at night next to her pet wild pig -serioulsy she has her own pet pig she adopted without asking me) but that is okay I have my most adoring JR snuggled up next to me... (she is super jealous of my horse LOL but she loves the barn as she can kill mice and dig huge holes)


----------



## combat (May 26, 2009)

everyday. I see him morning and night. he lives in the paddock next to my bedroom window, so i just call him and he comes over, thinking there food. haha i have a box of horse treats in my room so he comes straight over and gets a moring snack. Then when i get home i ride, then when i go to bed, i call him give him a treat talk to him for a bit then go to sleep. On nights i can't sleep i sit on my window talking to him, or playing with him... hes very lucky.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

combat how fun to have him come right to your bedroom window, you need to post a pic of that,how cute!!!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

It depends..
Some weeks I do nothing but work, it feels like, and then I'm out there maybe once or twice..
Otherwice I try to be there 5-7 days a week. But I'll see how it goes, I've just moved away from the farm and into an apartment so I'm not sure how that will affect me


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well because I am broken and home bound at the moment. I haven't seen my little mare for 3 weeks now. I won't be seeing her for another 6 weeks.
Otherwise unless I get caught up in night shifts, I usually see my horse every day or every other day


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

I see my horses every night since that is when I have to feed them. I only have a restricted license so I drive my parents to the stable or they drive me(about 15min from my house). In 2 months I will be able to drive their alone whenever I want. My horses don't like it when they don't get to see me and I get an extra big welcome when I come back after a few days.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

We are fortunate enough to have property on which we can keep Aero, so we see her every day, 24/7. I cant' imagine living away from my horse, lol. I worked for a time for a gentleman who did boarding and there were people who saw their horses once a month or less, that would have been awful for me. I have never had a horse at a time when we didn't have the property on which to have it right there with us.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I see mine all day long, they live in my backyard  I go to the barn at least three times a day to feed them.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I get out generally 3-4 times a week; sometimes I'm lucky and get out 5 times a week, and I'm never out there for less than 3 hours. When I ride, it is usually for less than a 1\3 of that time frame, as I spend alot of time on the ground before and after the ride.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I know when I ride its easily 3 hours even if I only ride 45 mins....... my horse is so spoiled.


----------



## sillysally (Feb 13, 2009)

I see her at least 4 times a week. When I was growing up she lived in our back yard, and I wish I had appreciated more then--it was really a wonderful set up!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I have boarded at various places for 25 years and don't want my own place. I want to be able to get away from it. That said I see my horse every single day, every day regardless of christmas or any other holiday. I spend a minimum of 1 hour a day with him. I put him to bed every night except Fridays when I have a hot date with my wife:lol:
I am an addict and_ I need my fix._


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Several times a day.


----------

